# Our Angel Meadow



## Tammy B (Feb 5, 2014)

Woke up this morning to a horriable situation with my precious baby girl Meadow.She has babies on monday we were not prepared for this as she was a rescue .She had bloat..Not sure why as all the foods i was giving her were just for bunnies...pellets and hay(NO TREATS OR HUMAN FOOD)

We never had a chance to make it to the vet this happened so quickly.

She has now passed on and has left me determined to have her babies survive.ink iris:


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, no!!!!!!!!! Oh, I am so so sorry! I will be praying that you can save her kits! Pardon me for saying this at this time but you might need to consult your bunny vet about a necropsy &/or his/her advice since Meadow just had her babies on Monday. Bunny hugs to you & Meadow's kits. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 5, 2014)

Once again, I'm so sorry to hear of Meadow passing. As I mentioned before, Girl, Chico and Chica's mom died with 2 of her kits so I know how you feel. Meadow was beautiful. I hope at least one of her kits looks like her so you will have a baby to remember her by. You and the kits are in my thoughts and every time I saw one of your posts she reminded me of my rescue Lady, but at least you gave her a good end of life and she and the kits are with someone that cared about them and you gave her love that other's couldn't and didn't. 

Hang in there,
Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is always hard to loose a fur baby but when it happens so suddenly....hugs to you and your family. I am sending positive thoughts for her kits and keeping my fingers crossed for them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 5, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss of this sweet little girl. It's been a rough month for us too. Binky free little girl.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 7, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss of this sweet little girl. It's been a rough month for us too. Binky free little girl.




My condolences to you and yours on your lil Binky 
Meadow passed and her babies did too...Lil Hope died this morning the last of her [email protected]:47 am this morning...Sad day :in tears:


----------



## Orchid (Apr 10, 2014)

She was very beautiful. I'm sorry you lost her.


----------

